# Php mysql for desktop applications



## techani (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have been looking around the web, to collect information about using php-mysql for desktop application. i have searched the web and done it more thoroughly in this forum. I have collected things of interest and many things remain that I need to know.

What I came to know is that, desktop applications can be built with php.

i would like to keep the debates aside as to whether its the best combiantion for desktop application.

Now I have come across many frameworks/tools to do the job.

These are:

php-gtk2
php-winbinder
appcelerator titanium desktop
easyphp
php-qt
phpdock
quickphp
innosetup
Open Application Framework
silverlight
adobe air
RIA
etc, etc
Now I mainly need to build a business accounting and maintenance application. It requires a database. Thus I have planned to do it in php-mysql.

Now my quesries are -

1. Does php-gtk2 support database handling?
2. Is it recommended to go for php-gtk2 since no update has been released for a long time?
3. Will php-webinder be better that php-gtk2?
4. People have suggested Appcelerator Titanium Desktop, but I cant seem to find any documentation for desktop development. All are for mobile platform.
5. Which one should I go for windows binaries or browser based? I have an inclination for browser based one.
6. Can I use css, javascript/jquery with these tools?
7. Maybe sometime in the future I need to use some kind of web service from this app, so will that be possible easily?
I will post further queries as I get along.

But please help me by answering these questions in a detailed manner, as the fate of the project depends on these questions.

Thank you.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 2, 2012)

PHP & desktop really don't get along. If you need to business accounting app, why not use a desktop class language? :\ 

Titanium Desktop is more or less given up and transferred hands to community, I wouldn't recommend doing that.


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2012)

PHP?


----------



## hsr (Apr 3, 2012)

WinBinder: The native Windows binding for PHP might interest you, but I strongly recommend not to use PHP for desktop applications(as of now), maybe in PHP6, but not now...


----------

